# Shifa Medical college.



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Salam all> I'm new to this forum, 18, pre-med student, Muslim, female, mentally and physically sane...And a hardcore cynic. And Incidentally i just read that cynicism is not good for the heart, huh?  Cynicism is bad for the heart
---
So anyhow, I have been cyber searching alot lately to find a good medical University within Pakistan. I came across Shifa. The problem is that it's a private University. And my parents want me to opt for a Gov. Uni. As the latter are Cheaper. But as i live in Saudi, so i know that adjusting in Pakistan would be abit clumsy. However, i know with time one overcomes it all, subjectively. So in that context, is Shifa good? I also looked up for Medical Universities in Pindi. Like Army medical college. But i'm a bit confused. 
I did my matriculation through the FBISE board. And i still am affiliated with that board.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,
Im also applying for Medical colleges in 2010 and Shifa is one of my top priorities. It has a good reputation, Its not hard to get admission if you are a good student, and It is recognized by WHO which means graduates are eligible to take USMLE, and I heard it teaches based on USMLE format which is even more helpful. Just a few pointers of why I think Shifa is worth applying too. #grin


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool. There isn't much precise info on their official site. I was wondering how their fee requirements are different from those of Gov. colleges?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Shifa tuition fees for the class of 2014 are as follows: *(In Pakistani Rupees)*

Yearly Tuition: 450,000
Admission Fee: 100,000
Security: 25,000
Medical: 5,000

Total: 5,80,000

Most private colleges are the same price. Add 200,000 more if you want to stay in a hostel. This is only for the first year. Every other year will only be 450,000. 

Government colleges are only like 15,000 rupees a year. There is a HUGE price difference. =)


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a ridiculously huge amount. How can anyone afford that... But i do think that there are fee concessions for students who do very well? But anyhow. I also think that the Gov. Universities don't have good facilities, or is it just more of a stereotype?
I'd really appreciate if someone could make a list of all the Gov. Medical Universities in Islamabad.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Apart from the price difference you have to consider how you would adjust to government schools. I moved back from USA around 3 years ago and I tried out a government school but there was no way I could have adjusted there. When you come from abroad, adjusting takes a long time. Secondly the fee is 15,000 /-, but do you have any idea how hard it is to even get shortlisted for government colleges? This year around 25000 people took the entrance exams and 3000 were selected. So personally I think private universities are the best option for people who come from other countries. Besides you shouldn't worry about the fees, that's your parents job. #grin


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Government
Rawalpindi Medical College
Army Medical College, Nust

Private
Shifa College of Medicine
Foundation University Medical College
Islamic International Medical College

There might be two more private ones, I'm not sure of their names though. And, yes its extremely hard to get Admission into the Government colleges. =P


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

HEy can someone please tell me what the application deadline for shifa medical is?? .. please im panicing, shifa was one of my top priority school and i cant find it anywhere on the website,.. it hasnt passed has it?!?


----------

